# Still Pissed. No Answers.



## Stone_Dagger (Mar 4, 2011)

Months later and the ripples continue.

I have been off this site for awhile trying to get myself together. Still very confused and still very upset. Till this day almost 2mo since i caught my Wife in a Supposed "EA" she still has yet to confront me and explain herself. Still on FB, Still acting as this too shall pass.

Well the Baby will be born in a month.
The Paternity test will follow.
I will be shipping out in 2mo from now.

I think she has had a great deal of time to get her sh*t together and realize what she has done....If she doesn't get it now..My 4mo departure will give her the wake up call of her life.


I asked her... 
"Why did you stop your affair with this guy?"

because ask me i think this new baby may be his and she didn't want to tell him and put it on me! as to keep her marriage and live the lie.

She says...
"One day i just woke up and realized what i was doing was wrong and i felt bad."

??? What?! Nah not an entire 2mo after you found out you were pregnant.

Pfft the audacity of some people i tell you.

Karma is a *****!


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

What are you gonna do if the baby is yours?
Feels like you need a Plan B just in case....


----------



## it-guy (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep... thats a pretty good point. Although I tend to agree that she is acting weird about it. She probably dosn't have a clue whos baby it is.

Do what is best for the baby no matter who's baby it is. Just carry on and let her finish out the pregnancy without issues that may impact the child. As in crazy high stress and stuff. 

You are right...seems good timing for the deployment.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

That's cutting it close, with you going off to Basic Training at the end of July. You will be in-processing into the Army and need to know if this child is your dependent or not.


----------

